# Who remembers Duck and Cover?



## Marie5656 (Aug 6, 2018)

A bit before my time, but who remembers Duck and Cover??


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2018)

I remember seeing it later on some tv program about this subject. I also remember those air-raid sirens being tested once  month in my city. Scary.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2018)

I only remember duck and cover drills in grade school, where we all had to crouch under our desks until the teacher said it was okay.


----------



## jujube (Aug 6, 2018)

Oh, yes, get under the school desk.  I hated those drills.  We had them for tornados, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't remember Bert but I remember the desk drills and hallway drills.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 6, 2018)

I remember them; nothing like the safety of a wooden elementary school desk in a nuclear blast!    I have read that the Nuclear Strike Drills were still going on in some areas of the country into the 1980s.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 6, 2018)

Never had any such thing. We didn't even have fire drills.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 6, 2018)

.

Yes, we had duck and cover type nuclear war drills [Cuban Missile Crisis] at my Dallas elementary school.
All the students in all the classrooms went out into the big hallway and sat down against the wall, we put 
our  heads down and covered the back of our heads with our hands.   The irony is...  at the same school,
same time period... one day teachers brought in a TV into the lunchroom during a special event... so the
students could get news about Kennedy's arrival and parade in Dallas.  You know what happened next...
I was back in my sixth grade classroom when I heard the news about Kennedy's assassination.  One girl
in class kept crying loudly. At the time I thought to myself... why is she so upset, he's not her daddy.

.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 6, 2018)

KingX, when I heard the news that JFK has been murdered I cried too. 
I was a grown woman, a mother, he was no relative of mine and not my president.
I think there were people all round the world who felt the loss of that man.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 6, 2018)

KingX, when I heard the news that JFK has been murdered I wept too. 
I was a grown woman, a mother, he was no relative of mine and not my president.
I think there were people all round the world who felt the loss of that man.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 6, 2018)

I remember those air raid drills well mostly when I was in the first and second grades, '51 or '52, and we lived in California.


----------



## KingsX (Aug 6, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> KingX, when I heard the news that JFK has been murdered I cried too.
> I was a grown woman, a mother, he was no relative of mine and not my president.
> I think there were people all round the world who felt the loss of that man.




Kennedy wasn't liked in much of the South.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Aug 7, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I only remember duck and cover drills in grade school, where we all had to crouch under our desks until the teacher said it was okay.



Me too


----------



## rgp (Aug 7, 2018)

Remember them well.....as someone else alluded to....yeah buddy i felt so safe under my wooden school desk. LOL actually then....I did, later in life it occurred to me just how ridiculous the whole thing was.

But!....I suppose they had to do something?


----------



## Beth (Aug 7, 2018)

I heard about them, but we never had them. But in Southern California where I grew up we had a similar drill for earthquakes.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 7, 2018)

I remember doing the drills in grade school. Under our desks and in the hallway as well. I never really understood the whole situation back then but was happy for the break from our school work. In the 50's there was a lot of talk about bomb shelters as well.


----------

